# Very Pretty Roach Species!



## watertiger21 (Jan 2, 2015)

I came across some really cool-looking and pretty roaches while surfing the net the other day! :drool:

_Plectoptera picta_:



Genus _Xestoblatta_:



Genus _Elipsidion_:



A _Gyna_ species:



_Hemithyrosocera histrio_:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Defalt (Jan 2, 2015)

Fascinating , i honestly really hate roaches but the coloration on these is striking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jan 3, 2015)

Fantastic roaches! I want the xestoblatta and elipsidion O.O. Also that Gyna sp looks like it has a postage stamp on its head!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 4, 2015)

Some of these roaches look awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 4, 2015)

That's _Gyna centurio_ and it's available in the US now for those of you that love keeping roaches  I'm planning on getting some in the near future. Gorgeous species and all those other roaches are awesome too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 5, 2015)

Defalt said:


> Fascinating , i honestly really hate roaches but the coloration on these is striking


 You could keep that hate to yourself and just say they look striking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drache (Jan 5, 2015)

Those are beautiful.  Thank you.


----------



## akarikuragi (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahhhhhh, nooooooo! More roaches! x_x They're all so pretty I want some of each of them but my dad will kill me. XD


----------



## watertiger21 (Jan 5, 2015)

pannaking22 said:


> That's _Gyna centurio_ and it's available in the US now for those of you that love keeping roaches  I'm planning on getting some in the near future. Gorgeous species and all those other roaches are awesome too!


Yup! Roachcrossing is now offering them, which is super exciting! There may be others too.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 5, 2015)

Pale bordered field cockroaches are the most beautiful of all, IMO.  Though plecoptera are pretty hot.


----------



## numbat1000 (Jan 6, 2015)

_Polyzosteria mitchelli_ are my overall favorite roach, they are just stunning!  I really wish I could get my hands on one of them, does anyone know if they are available here in the US?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 7, 2015)

numbat1000 said:


> _Polyzosteria mitchelli_ are my overall favorite roach, they are just stunning!  I really wish I could get my hands on one of them, does anyone know if they are available here in the US?


No, they are not available.

here is an interesting old threat: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?219039-Polyzosteria-mitchelli


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 7, 2015)

watertiger21 said:


> Yup! Roachcrossing is now offering them, which is super exciting! There may be others too.


Yup, Kyle has them now  Supposed to be a bit more difficult to keep than _Gyna lurida_ and _G. caffrorum_, but not as hard as _G. capucina_ 



Smokehound714 said:


> Pale bordered field cockroaches are the most beautiful of all, IMO.  Though plecoptera are pretty hot.


Hard to say no to a pale bordered field roach, especially since they are native to the US! Hoping to take a trip this spring or summer and maybe get lucky and catch a few.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jan 7, 2015)

Absolutely striking, thanks!


----------



## Fishcrunch (Jan 9, 2015)

Great....now I have to get into roach breeding.


----------



## Tenodera (Jan 10, 2015)

^Yes you do. 

Just had to say thanks for finding and posting these. Outstanding roaches, all of them. I see a pig face on the Gyna pronotum, lol. That'd be a fun inkblot test to give to some friends...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 10, 2015)

In reference to the earlier comments by one poster, I also noticed some recent comments on a colorful forest roach posted on popular media and remember roachforum (not in recent years fortunately) some people used to make a user account just to say they hated roaches and other choice comments. I don't understand how there are so many people who think it is perfectly acceptable to say really nasty and ignorant things about a tropical forest cockroach. Imagine the same thing happening when someone posts a photo of a wild big cat or their pet house cat. Cat's have caused more allergies and disease to humans than the humble roach ever has (not to mention the number of species the house cat has brought to extinction).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 10, 2015)

Me and this (I don't like using this word but it is true) stupid girl argued for weeks on end. She is obsessed with cats. She thinks they are the best thing ever and never do anything wrong. Well, when presented with facts about how crappy they are, the logical thing to believe was "No they aren't! Cats are great, they wouldn't do that". This girl honest to god, worships these things.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 10, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Me and this (I don't like using this word but it is true) stupid girl argued for weeks on end. She is obsessed with cats. She thinks they are the best thing ever and never do anything wrong. Well, when presented with facts about how crappy they are, the logical thing to believe was "No they aren't! Cats are great, they wouldn't do that". This girl honest to god, worships these things.


It's not that I dislike cats, it's that a large number of people think it is perfectly acceptable to say nasty, ignorant comments about cockroaches but wouldn't dare to be so rude about something else they might not like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 10, 2015)

I love cats....indoor cats. I have no problem with them though. They are adorable, fluffy, adorable, soft, adorable animals. Sadly, people believe that because of this, they can't do any harm.


----------



## Fishcrunch (Jan 10, 2015)

I can always rely on this forum to give me useful websites for all my invert needs! And you could tell her to look at it this way, if cats are so great, then why are so many people allergic to them?? I don't see anyone sneezing a storm around herps or inverts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't see my creepy crawlies causing birds to go extinct (albeit, some ARE 'bird-eaters') either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fishcrunch (Jan 10, 2015)

Feral cats are probably the WORST invasive species on any continent. Nothing seems to outshine a cat's ability to kill anything smaller than itself. I used to have numerous feral cats around my house, and I've seen them eat snakes, birds (saw one take down a kestrel), bats, satuurnid moths, centipedes, lizards, scorpions, tarantulas, etc. If it moves, cats will try and kill it. This is almost never a problem with man's best friend. In regard to ecosystems, cockroaches are FAR more beneficial as detritivores than cats are as killing machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

